# New ticket offers



## mj2vacation (Jul 6, 2017)

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/discounts-perks-offers/ticket-tour/passes/


----------



## blondietink (Jul 10, 2017)

Disappointed that once again, Disneyland is not listed for any discounts. We prefer the ease of DL/CA vs. WDW.  Besides, the upcoming trip I have booked for early December for DL is actually cheaper than going to WDW, including the airfare from Buffalo, NY.  I still can't believe it is cheaper to fly 3,000 miles than to fly 1200 miles, but it worked out that way.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 12, 2017)

Main reason is that DL is so limited in # of guests on a daily basis that they don't see the need to discount.


----------



## markestacio (Jul 25, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> Main reason is that DL is so limited in # of guests on a daily basis that they don't see the need to discount.



I agree.


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 30, 2017)

We went to Disney Springs to upgrade our Gold APs fully expecting to have to pay something out of pocket. We figured they would have us extend the pass like they used to. 

Nothing out of pocket!  Kept the same expiration date and the promo will still be in place.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 1, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> We went to Disney Springs to upgrade our Gold APs fully expecting to have to pay something out of pocket. We figured they would have us extend the pass like they used to.
> 
> Nothing out of pocket!  Kept the same expiration date and the promo will still be in place.



Did they upgrade a Gold AP that is activated already?


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 1, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Did they upgrade a Gold AP that is activated already?


Yes. We have been using the gold pass since October 16 that we received the 13 month promotion and another promotion on.  

Since they expire in November of 17, I have not looked at how renewal will work.  I could just purchase the voucher with the DVC promotion or they may just allow me to renew at the promotion price. 

It is a really awesome promotion.  We were going to add the water parks anyway.  We may use the park admission on some of the days that were blacked out of the gold, but there really are not that many dates blacked out on gold (mainly Christmas week, NY week and Easter).


----------



## bendadin (Aug 2, 2017)

mj2vacation said:


> Yes. We have been using the gold pass since October 16 that we received the 13 month promotion and another promotion on.
> 
> Since they expire in November of 17, I have not looked at how renewal will work.  I could just purchase the voucher with the DVC promotion or they may just allow me to renew at the promotion price.
> 
> It is a really awesome promotion.  We were going to add the water parks anyway.  We may use the park admission on some of the days that were blacked out of the gold, but there really are not that many dates blacked out on gold (mainly Christmas week, NY week and Easter).




That is awesome. We started our passes in February of this year so water parks and an extra month would be great.


----------

